# Survey about the interoperability of Cubase and Dorico



## richhickey (Feb 7, 2020)

speak now or...



Survey about the interoperability of Cubase and Dorico - www.steinberg.net


----------



## Mackieguy (Feb 7, 2020)

For all of you who are interested in ReWire or some kind of way of integrating or synchronization of Cubase and Dorico, PLEASE TAKE THIS SURVEY!!! The questions are surprisingly good and there's plenty of room for comments.

Kudos to Steinberg for putting this out there to the users.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh yes, please, please please.... ever since I use Cubase I dream of having a solid score editor and I know some are happy with it, but for me it would be a dream to have Dorico and Cubase work together. After 15 years I am so freaking tired of the key (and that score) editor  and just want to work with writing notes again, but also have all the midi option from Cubase available


----------



## Bollen (Feb 11, 2020)

Good! I came here to advertise the same thing, I hope everybody does it!


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 11, 2020)

richhickey said:


> speak now or...
> 
> 
> 
> Survey about the interoperability of Cubase and Dorico - www.steinberg.net


Thanks for pointing this out.. completed the survey, and I might add the questions point to a very exciting future at Steinberg, that is if implemented. Very happy they want to go in this direction. 
Let’s see if they can manage these features in Cubase 11. Will definitely make it worth the upgrade to me.


----------



## Bollen (Feb 11, 2020)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks for pointing this out.. completed the survey, and I might add the questions point to a very exciting future at Steinberg, that is if implemented. Very happy they want to go in this direction.
> Let’s see if they can manage these features in Cubase 11. Will definitely make it worth the upgrade to me.


Funny, I was thinking the same but about Dorico...


----------



## C-Wave (Feb 11, 2020)

Bollen said:


> Funny, I was thinking the same but about Dorico...


Lol, maybe we’ll have it for free within this Dorico version cycle


----------



## Bollen (Feb 11, 2020)

C-Wave said:


> Lol, maybe we’ll have it for free within this Dorico version cycle


Don't play with my feelings!!!
😡


----------

